
New Ryzen Is Running Solid Under Linux, No Compiler Segmentation Fault Issue - shock
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=new-ryzen-fixed&num=1
======
kenq
There is still no fix for the NPT bug:
[https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196409](https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196409)

------
shock
It's interesting that, according to the forum comments, the new CPU is the
same stepping as the one with the problems, which suggests a manufacturing
problem, not a bug in the CPU.

